# Transformer step up



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

snadeau said:


> I am trying to find out how to use a transformer to convert 1ph 208 no neutral to 1ph 240 with neutral.



208 Is 3 phase


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

What? Do you have a high leg?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Transformers are made to do just that. 

Figure your load and size accordingly then get a unit with a 208 volt primary and a 120/240 volt secondary. 

If for example, the load figures out to need a 5KVA unit, the Square D model would be 5S7F. It has a 208 primary and a 120/240 secondary.

Other manufacturers will have the same unit, I just happened to have my Square D book handy.

Square D has then from 1KVA up to 167KVA.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> What? Do you have a high leg?


Stupid reply


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Stupid reply


:what:

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wow, dudes. It's a transformer. 208 volt single phase primary, 240/120 secondary.

Micromind's response is spot on :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY305E said:


> 208 Is 3 phase


Okay :blink: Tap two wires off your 3 phase 208 system and now you have a single phase circuit


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Stupid reply


Not really you could have a single phase 208 high leg.

But back to the question.

But I would go with a busk boost for the cost.


----------

